# Drosophila melanogaster vs. Drosophila hydei



## chilichameleon (Feb 26, 2017)

What are the difference between the two? I know hydei tend to be slightly larger and longer life cycle. Seems like most people stick to melanogaster. Are any of you guys raising both?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hydei are larger and have wings and if you keep them too warm will start to fly again. They also take longer to start producing and do not reproduce in as large of numbers. Froglets and thumbs usually will not eat these either. They also seem to be more prone to mite issues.

Melano are obviously smaller, reproduce in larger numbers, reproduce in a shorter period of time, and do not start to fly due to slightly warmer temps. They can fly again if a wild type fly breeds with them though from your house (which is possible through fabric and punched lids). Melano also seem to produce even with a moderate mite load, though a heavy mite load can still kill the culture or greatly reduce production.


----------

